# Error installing vlc/ffmpeg



## sramaswamy (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm getting the following error while trying to build vlc from the ports. Any help would be very greatly appreciated.

*Additional Info*: I was compiling totem and rhythmbox in parallel.

*Error*


```
libavdevice/v4l2.c:41:23: error: asm/types.h: No such file or directory
In file included from libavdevice/v4l2.c:42:
/usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h:430: warning: declaration does not declare anything
/usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h:460: warning: declaration does not declare anything
/usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h:837: warning: declaration does not declare anything
/usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h:930: warning: declaration does not declare anything
/usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h:1478: warning: declaration does not declare anything
/usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h:1600: warning: declaration does not declare anything
/usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h:1651: warning: declaration does not declare anything
gmake: *** [libavdevice/v4l2.o] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

So chances are that you were compiling ffmpeg when the build of vlc pulled in ffmpeg and started compiling ffmpeg at the same time? Don't compile dependencies in parallel. Let the build system figure it out.


----------



## sramaswamy (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi DutchDaemon,

Thanks for your quick response (You have always been extremely helpful). So coming back... I have also tried a 'make clean' followed by 'make install' but the same error persists. Is there any way out of this? There must be some (After all it is 'all files' on UNIX). Will re-fetching the ports all over again do the work?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

Try a `# make clean-depends` in the VLC port.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

Same problem?


----------



## sramaswamy (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry. Was away... I did "make clean-depends". But still same problem


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

Check the link above your post.


----------



## sramaswamy (Jan 18, 2010)

I did check the link. The problem in the link is the same. But I don't see a solution there.


----------



## crsd (Jan 19, 2010)

Problem here is in multimedia/v4l_compat port, which was recently updated to install include/linux/videodev2.h. You could try uninstalling it or moving include/linux/videodev2.h away when you are building ffmpeg.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 19, 2010)

Possible fix:

http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...1001191124.o0JBO44J039221@repoman.freebsd.org


----------



## sramaswamy (Jan 19, 2010)

I updated the ports. *PROBLEM SOLVED!!!* DutchDaemon Rocks! FreeBSD Rules! Thanks a lot! Keep up the excellent work!


----------

